# Marriott Resort Site Maps



## dioxide45

_*Moderator Note*: At Dioxide's request this post has been edited to delete outdated info and link instead to his most-current compilation in _*Post #57*_.  Thanks once more for all your work on the forum, Dioxide!_

When Marriott rolled out their new Destinations Club Points Program they removed public access to links to their resort site maps. The maps can still be accessed without logging in to my-vacationclub.com; however, the links are not available unless you are an owner with an online account and have plenty of patience with the very clunky site.

I have compiled links to all of the available resort maps. View to your hearts content.

Something I learned from compiling this is that Marriott doesn't updated these very often.


----------



## NWL

dioxide45 said:


> Something I learned from compiling this is that Marriott doesn't updated these very often.



You're right about that.  The Shadow Ridge one is so old it does not show anything completed in the new Enclaves section.  Would you like an updated one?

Thanks for compiling the list!

Cheers!


----------



## dioxide45

NWL said:


> You're right about that.  The Shadow Ridge one is so old it does not show anything completed in the new Enclaves section.  Would you like an updated one?
> 
> Thanks for compiling the list!
> 
> Cheers!



If you have a link to it, I will update it.


----------



## NWL

I don't have a link, just a .jpg scan.  I tried to attach it to this post, but the quality was not good.  Would you like me to email it to you?

Cheers!


----------



## billymach4

*Sticky Request please.*

Moderator please make this a sticky.

Dioxide Thank You so much. This is a great source of visual information.


----------



## GregT

Dixie, this is very helpful, thank you for doing this!


----------



## Ann in CA

Thanks Dioxcide.  This is great!


----------



## siberiavol

Thanks

I agree lets make this a sticky


----------



## pedro47

Thanks !!!!


----------



## Dave M

I have updated the post on this topic in the FAQs for this Marriott forum (accessible at the top of the list of Marriott forum topics) to include a link to this thread.

Thanks for doing all of the work to link to the maps!


----------



## SueDonJ

Very nice, thanks!  Dioxide, how do we send you updated maps if we get them from the resorts?  What kind of files do you need?

(Boy, it stinks that page is gone from Marriott's thousand offerings   - it looks like we'd all gotten used to its convenience.)


----------



## dioxide45

SueDonJ said:


> Very nice, thanks!  Dioxide, how do we send you updated maps if we get them from the resorts?  What kind of files do you need?
> 
> (Boy, it stinks that page is gone from Marriott's thousand offerings   - it looks like we'd all gotten used to its convenience.)



Images won't help me. These links are to maps located on Marriott websites. I don't have anywhere to host any image or PDF files. I have the site where the ROFR database it, but once I start adding large image files it will eat up the monthly bandwidth limits set on Tripod.

If Marriott ever updates their resort maps or adds new ones I will update my link list.


----------



## NboroGirl

These links to the resort maps don't seem to work any more.  Is it me?


----------



## FlyerBobcat

NboroGirl said:


> These links to the resort maps don't seem to work any more.  Is it me?



I just tried the first one in the list, the last one, and MGO.

The links all worked for me!


----------



## luvgoldns

NboroGirl said:


> These links to the resort maps don't seem to work any more.  Is it me?





FlyerBobcat said:


> I just tried the first one in the list, the last one, and MGO.
> 
> The links all worked for me!



do NOT work for me in Internet Explorer 
BUT do work for me in Firefox


----------



## dioxide45

luvgoldns said:


> do NOT work for me in Internet Explorer
> BUT do work for me in Firefox



What version of IE are you using. They work for me in 7 and above. Though I know you can't even access my-vacationclub.com in 6 or below.


----------



## luvgoldns

dioxide45 said:


> What version of IE are you using. They work for me in 7 and above. Though I know you can't even access my-vacationclub.com in 6 or below.


 
now that's even stranger cause i'm using IE8  

ileneg


----------



## dioxide45

luvgoldns said:


> now that's even stranger cause i'm using IE8
> 
> ileneg



It works fine for me in IE8.


----------



## scrapngen

Works for me w/IE9.

Thanks, Dioxide, for doing this!!


----------



## sd2734

This is great! Thanx Dioxide45!


----------



## NboroGirl

I'm using IE 9, which I think is brand-spanking new.  I never had problems accessing the maps prior, but since Windows upgraded me yesterday, I can no longer view them.  I get an error saying the location does not exist.

I tried using FireFox, but I get an error message about the connection to the site being interrupted.  I tried several times but got the same message each time.


----------



## pedro47

NboroGirl said:


> I'm using IE 9, which I think is brand-spanking new.  I never had problems accessing the maps prior, but since Windows upgraded me yesterday, I can no longer view them.  I get an error saying the location does not exist.
> 
> I tried using FireFox, but I get an error message about the connection to the site being interrupted.  I tried several times but got the same message each time.



I cannot open the wed page using this link now.


----------



## NboroGirl

I can't get to my-vacationclub.com at ALL, which explains why I cannot get to the resort maps.   This goes for both IE and Firefox.

Can someone who CAN get in look up the phone number to call for web issues and post it here? Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45

*Updated With Missing Maps*

_[Outdated content deleted.]_


----------



## JPrisco

Great!  
I was just looking for a map and it took me way to long to find one.
This makes it so easy.
Thanks!


----------



## jin

Thank you! I was just looking for the Barony Beach Club layout! Pete


----------



## OutAndAbout

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks to *OutAndAbout* for sending me links to some that were missing. I simply haven't had the chance to get around to researching those where the maps were not online when I started this thread.


Thanks for updating the posts!!


----------



## Darlene

Thanks for compiling this list! 
I was able to look at the map of Maui Ocean Club while talking to them. They were quite impressed with my knowledge of the property. 
Darlene


----------



## hotcoffee

Thanks Dioxide, I had been looking for some of them.  BTW, I am getting to them fine in IE9.


----------



## caterina25

Great information.Thank you


----------



## jewls

THANK YOU!!!! 
Michele


----------



## WINSLOW

Thank you! Thank you!  

This is great just what I was looking for, a map of Oceanwatch. 

I just found this post on page 2 but this should be a sticky, is this a sticky?  It should be, very helpful - great job - Thanks


----------



## JPrisco

This list of maps came in handy again.
Thanks for posting it!
JP


----------



## Queen

This is great! thank you for providing this updated information.


----------



## Davey54321

*Anyone have a more current resort map to post for Oceana Palms?*

First thanks for compiling this list, its great and I refer to it all the time!

Second, I see the second 'planned' tower in back of original one on the current, posted OP resort map, but if anyone has one that has tower names (original and new) and latest amenity locations labeled on it, it would be great to see it!

Also, if anyone knows where ocean views are located (any in original tower or all in new tower?) that would be great to know! 

And last, are all ocean view rooms, true ocean view? We are going to OP next April on Destination Club points and wondering ( already, yes i know I am nuts!)  where best to request? We always request high floor, but any other thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Vicki


----------



## dioxide45

Davey54321 said:


> First thanks for compiling this list, its great and I refer to it all the time!
> 
> Second, I see the second 'planned' tower in back of original one on the current, posted OP resort map, but if anyone has one that has tower names (original and new) and latest amenity locations labeled on it, it would be great to see it!
> 
> Also, if anyone knows where ocean views are located (any in original tower or all in new tower?) that would be great to know!
> 
> And last, are all ocean view rooms, true ocean view? We are going to OP next April on Destination Club points and wondering ( already, yes i know I am nuts!)  where best to request? We always request high floor, but any other thoughts would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Vicki



Here is the one from the My-vacationclub.com website. I will PM Sue to see if she can update the link in post #24

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/resort/PdfLinkServlet?file=%5Cresort%5Csn%5C099%2Bno-display%5Csn_resort_map.pdf


----------



## Fasttr

Perhaps while she is at it, Sue can update this one from Phuket that somebody posted in a thread recently.  The one in post #24 appears dated and in black and white.  

http://www.marriott.com/hotelwebsites/us/h/hktjw/hktjw_pdf/HKTJW_Hotel Map 031111.pdf


----------



## GaryDouglas

*More is more...*

Don't know if you want variations on a theme, but here's another one for Maui Ocean Club...

http://gdkinsman.smugmug.com/Maui-Ocean-Club/Aerial-Views/i-htJTbgK/3/X3/MOC Map View-X3.jpg


----------



## dioxide45

GaryDouglas said:


> Don't know if you want variations on a theme, but here's another one for Maui Ocean Club...
> 
> http://gdkinsman.smugmug.com/Maui-Ocean-Club/Aerial-Views/i-htJTbgK/3/X3/MOC Map View-X3.jpg



I don't think it hurts to post them in this thread. Though the ones in the main list should be kept to "official" ones that are hosted on a MVCI or Marriott website.


----------



## GaryDouglas

*Stickydom*

BTW, this thread may be worthy of Sticky Status...


----------



## dioxide45

GaryDouglas said:


> BTW, this thread may be worthy of Sticky Status...



It is already linked in the FAQ.


----------



## pedro47

Thanks to everyone the maps are awesome !!!


----------



## icydog

[_Outdated content deleted._]



EXCELLENT JOB. JUST WHAT I NEEDED!  Thanks so much!


----------



## ACP

Thank you so much I had resorted to going on the Marriott Hotel Site search by brand "Vacation Club" and look at the resort I want and it's on there.
This is much easier


----------



## topdog

*Thanks!*

Those maps are very helpful.  I was able to open with firefox.


----------



## SueDonJ

Fasttr said:


> Perhaps while she is at it, Sue can update this one from Phuket that somebody posted in a thread recently.  The one in post #24 appears dated and in black and white.
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/hotelwebsites/us/h/hktjw/hktjw_pdf/HKTJW_Hotel Map 031111.pdf



All set, Fasttr - thank you!


----------



## WFP

Great info, thanks.

Would it make sense to move all the good/updated  info to Post #1 ala FlyerTalk if this thread will be the repository?

/WFP


----------



## dioxide45

*Noticed a few updates.*

_[Outdated content deleted; see link in Post #1.]_


----------



## SueDonJ

Thanks once more, Dioxide - very helpful.


----------



## delfam

*Awesome!*

This is so great to have everything in one place!  I spent way to much time on Marriott's website trying to get the info and I have an account.  THANK YOU!


----------



## Fasttr

The link for Imperial Palms and Royal Palms, says its for those two resorts .... but the map is for Sabal Palms.  Looks like some MVC employee was sipping too many poolside drinks when they put those maps together.  Any chance we (meaning dioxide ) can find any replacement maps for Imperial and Royal palms?


----------



## TSPam

hi,
here is the link that I use:

http://www.marriott.com/hotelwebsites/us/m/mcorp/mcorp_pdf/MCORP_RO_map.pdf


----------



## dioxide45

Fasttr said:


> The link for Imperial Palms and Royal Palms, says its for those two resorts .... but the map is for Sabal Palms.  Looks like some MVC employee was sipping too many poolside drinks when they put those maps together.  Any chance we (meaning dioxide ) can find any replacement maps for Imperial and Royal palms?



There was probably one in those details that I asked Sue to delete from prior posts to clean things up some. I will see if I can find something in my notes.


----------



## dioxide45

_[Outdated content deleted.]_


----------



## dioxide45

*Previous links require login. Updated.*

*United States*
*Arizona*
▼ Phoenix
► Marriott’s Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge​

*California*
▼ Newport
► Marriott’s Newport Coast Villas​
▼ Palm Desert
► Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas​► Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas II​► Marriott’s Shadow Ridge​
▼ South Lake Tahoe
► Marriott’s Timber Lodge​► Grand Residence Club, Lake Tahoe​

*Colorado*
▼ Breckenridge
► Marriott’s Mountain Valley Lodge​
▼ Vail
► Marriott’s StreamSide​

*Florida*
▼ Ft. Lauderdale
► Marriott’s BeachPlace Towers​
▼ Marco Island
► Marriott’s Crystal Shores​
▼ Miami
► Marriott’s Villas at Doral​
▼ Orlando
► Marriott’s Cypress Harbour​► Marriott’s Grande Vista​► Marriott’s Harbour Lake​► Marriott’s Imperial Palm Villas​► Marriott’s Lakeshore Reserve​► Marriott’s Royal Palms​► Marriott’s Sabal Palms​
▼ Panama City Beach
► Marriott’s Legends Edge at Bay Point​
▼ The Palm Beaches
► Marriott’s Oceana Palms​► Marriott’s Ocean Pointe ​

*Hawaii*
▼ Kauai
► Marriott’s Kauai Beach Club​► Marriott’s Kauai Lagoons - Kalanipu'u​► Marriott’s Waiohai Beach Club​
▼ Lahaina
► Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club​
▼ Oahu
► Marriott’s Ko Olina Beach Club​
*Massachusetts*
▼ Boston
► Marriott’s Custom House​

*Missouri*
▼ Branson
► Marriott’s Willow Ridge Lodge​

*Nevada*
▼ Las Vegas
► Marriott’s Grand Chateau​

*New Jersey*
▼ Galloway
► Marriott’s Fairway Villas​

*South Carolina*
▼ Hilton Head Island
► Marriott’s Barony Beach Club​► Marriott’s Grande Ocean​► Marriott’s Harbour Club​► Marriott’s Harbour Point​► Marriott’s Heritage Club​► Marriott’s Monarch​► Marriott’s Sunset Pointe​► Marriott’s SurfWatch​
▼ Myrtle Beach[/B]
► Marriott’s OceanWatch Villas​

*Utah*
▼ Park City
► Marriott’s MountainSide​► Marriott’s Summit Watch​

*Virginia*
▼ Williamsburg
► Marriott’s Manor Club​

*Washington D.C.*
▼ Washington D.C.
► Marriott Vacation Club® at The Mayflower​


*Caribbean*
*Aruba*
▼ Palm Beach
► Marriott’s Aruba Ocean Club​► Marriott’s Aruba Surf Club​

*British Virgin Islands*
▼ Saint Kitts and Nevis
► Marriott’s St. Kitts Beach Club​

*U.S. Virgin Islands*
▼St. Thomas
► Marriott’s Frenchman’s Cove​


----------



## dioxide45

*Europe*
*France*
▼ Bailly-Romainvilliers
► Marriott’s Village d’Ile-de-France​
*Spain*
▼ Estepona, Costa del Sol
► Marriott’s Playa Andaluza​
▼ Mallorca
► Marriott’s Club Son Antem​
▼ Marbella
► Marriott’s Marbella Beach Resort​

*Thailand*
*Thailand*
▼ Bangkok
► Marriott Vacation Club at The Empire Place​
▼ Phuket
► Marriott’s Phuket Beach Club​► Marriott’s Mai Khao Beach​

*Luxury*
▼ Global
► The Ritz-Carlton Club, Aspen Highlands​► The Ritz-Carlton Club and Residences, San Francisco​► The Ritz-Carlton Club, St. Thomas​► The Ritz-Carlton Club, Lake Tahoe​► The Ritz-Carlton Club, Vail​


----------



## dioxide45

Updating as a few new resorts added and many of the maps have new links that have updated versions.

*United States*
*Arizona*
▼ Phoenix
► Marriott’s Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge​

*California*
▼ Newport
► Marriott’s Newport Coast Villas​
▼ Palm Desert
► Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas​► Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas II​► Marriott’s Shadow Ridge​
▼ South Lake Tahoe
► Marriott Grand Residence Club, Lake Tahoe​► Marriott’s Timber Lodge​

*Colorado*
▼ Breckenridge
► Marriott’s Mountain Valley Lodge​
▼ Vail
► Marriott’s StreamSide​

*Florida*
▼ Ft. Lauderdale
► Marriott’s BeachPlace Towers​
▼ Marco Island
► Marriott’s Crystal Shores​
▼ Miami
► Marriott’s Villas at Doral​
▼ Orlando
► Marriott’s Cypress Harbour​► Marriott’s Grande Vista​► Marriott’s Harbour Lake​► Marriott’s Imperial Palm Villas​► Marriott’s Lakeshore Reserve​► Marriott’s Royal Palms​► Marriott’s Sabal Palms​
▼ Panama City Beach
► Marriott’s Legends Edge at Bay Point​
▼ The Palm Beaches
► Marriott’s Oceana Palms​► Marriott’s Ocean Pointe​

*Hawaii*
▼ Big Island
► Marriott's Waikoloa Ocean Club​
▼ Kauai
► Marriott’s Kauai Beach Club​► Marriott’s Kauai Lagoons - Kalanipu'u​► Marriott’s Waiohai Beach Club​
▼ Lahaina
► Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club​
▼ Oahu
► Marriott’s Ko Olina Beach Club​
*Massachusetts*
▼ Boston
► Marriott’s Custom House​

*Missouri*
▼ Branson
► Marriott’s Willow Ridge Lodge​

*Nevada*
▼ Las Vegas
► Marriott’s Grand Chateau​

*New Jersey*
▼ Galloway
► Marriott’s Fairway Villas​

*South Carolina*
▼ Hilton Head Island
► Marriott’s Barony Beach Club​► Marriott’s Grande Ocean​► Marriott’s Harbour Club​► Marriott’s Harbour Point​► Marriott’s Heritage Club​► Marriott’s Monarch​► Marriott’s Sunset Pointe​► Marriott’s SurfWatch​
▼ Myrtle Beach
► Marriott’s OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes​

*Utah*
▼ Park City
► Marriott’s MountainSide​► Marriott’s Summit Watch​

*Virginia*
▼ Williamsburg
► Marriott’s Manor Club​


*Caribbean*
*Aruba*
▼ Palm Beach
► Marriott’s Aruba Ocean Club​► Marriott’s Aruba Surf Club​

*British Virgin Islands*
▼ Saint Kitts and Nevis
► Marriott’s St. Kitts Beach Club​

*U.S. Virgin Islands*
▼ St. Thomas
► Marriott’s Frenchman’s Cove​

*Costa Rica*
▼ Provincia de Puntarenas
► Marriott Vacation Club at Los Sueños​


*Europe*
*France*
▼ Bailly-Romainvilliers
► Marriott’s Village d’Ile-de-France​
*Spain*
▼ Estepona, Costa del Sol
► Marriott’s Playa Andaluza​
▼ Mallorca
► Marriott’s Club Son Antem​
▼ Marbella
► Marriott’s Marbella Beach Resort​

*Thailand*
*Thailand*
▼ Bangkok
► Marriott Vacation Club at The Empire Place​
▼ Phuket
► Marriott’s Phuket Beach Club​► Marriott’s Mai Khao Beach​


*Indonesia*
*Indonesia*
▼ Nusa Dua
► Marriott’s Bali Nusa Dua Gardens​


*Australia*
*Australia*
▼ Surfers Paradise - Gold Coast
► Marriott Vacation Club® at Surfers Paradise​


----------



## pedro47

dioxide45, thanks for the updated information.


----------



## Maple Leaf

Thanks Dioxide!!! Very helpful. Do you know if there is a location where we can find the maps that show the room designation and views such as the attached for Ko Olina?


----------



## dioxide45

Maple Leaf said:


> Thanks Dioxide!!! Very helpful. Do you know if there is a location where we can find the maps that show the room designation and views such as the attached for Ko Olina?


I am not aware of any central location. I just have that one as well as a few others that I have collected over the years.


----------



## bazzap

It does seem to be rather pot luck finding the Resort Site Maps now.
I have found the app to be the more reliable source recently.
This makes it less practical to provide a link, but here is the one for the new Bali resort Nusa Dua Terrace. we have booked into

 for 2023.


----------



## MICROZE

Noticed the link for [Marriott’s Mai Khao Beach] is missing.

Here is what I have for Mai Khao.


----------

